# Papa got a brand new bag!



## Bluestingray (Sep 12, 2014)

What can I say?… I'm a buyer of gold at these levels!! 

Its an 06, unused! So i got a lot of catching up to do.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## SENC (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice piece of mustard!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 12, 2014)

Congratulations! ! Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 12, 2014)

VERY nice! Congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 12, 2014)

Didn't you get a mill a little while back? Great to see someone stepping up.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 12, 2014)

Wahoo for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 12, 2014)

Very nice! Great score. You suck, but in a I'm jealous way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Sep 12, 2014)

Y


Blueglass said:


> Didn't you get a mill a little while back? Great to see someone stepping up.




Yes bluegrass, but americas financial system is offering easy credit again so, gonna load up on wood work equipment b4 it collapses again and all bad credit gets wiped clean by obama!! Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Sep 12, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very nice! Great score. You suck, but in a I'm jealous way.


Woodtickergreg, i need to develope a talent that the public will pay for quick like yesterday! If i miss the monthly payment. Then i truely am a sucker! Lol


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 12, 2014)

The big dog! Nice! Yes you suck. Looks like it was freighted in, did you get it from another part of the country?


----------



## Bluestingray (Sep 12, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> The big dog! Nice! Yes you suck. Looks like it was freighted in, did you get it from another part of the country?


California! Journey was on rail for the most part.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 12, 2014)

congrats Gerry  Cant wait to see what comes off of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 12, 2014)

That is awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 12, 2014)

Looks great but in the last picture it looks like you put it in its area backwards?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Sep 13, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Looks great but in the last picture it looks like you put it in its area backwards?



Have you ever known a newbie to put on shoes correctly? haha


----------



## Bluestingray (Sep 13, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> congrats Gerry  Cant wait to see what comes off of it.



Can I ask a question? Please post a picture of a great first project that will generate funds. I'm drawing blanks from prior experience and could certainly use a jump in the right direction. Thanks!


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 13, 2014)

Here ya go, in the grand scheme of things, there is probably more money made from turning these than anything else, You may want to check to see if you have adequate capacity before taking it on though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 13, 2014)

Fantastic! How in the world did you find a "new" 2006 model??? Chuck


----------



## Bluestingray (Sep 13, 2014)

Its kinda just a iron supplement but I have faith in its magical powers, i mean, it has to do or make something with the wow awww factor! Its like it was forged by the gods! We'll Chuck, I had to comb the world to find it. Actually i clicked " Tempest search" for craigslist and found a awesome friend in Gilroy CA!


----------



## Bluestingray (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks BR, but i have a blue MiniJet for pens.

For my first attempt / turn i wanna do something similar to this picture.


----------



## Bluestingray (Sep 15, 2014)

I though the shot of lathe in the air looked kool. So I got the turning wheels on and thats all the turning i was able to do today. Shavings, ribbons and dust next! I think I'm ready to rock out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

